# Meaning of a Lightroom symbol in film strip



## rtcary (Oct 30, 2018)

Does anyone know the meaning of this symbol?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 30, 2018)

That's the "sync" icon, which means the image is synced with the cloud.


----------



## rtcary (Oct 30, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> That's the "sync" icon, which means the image is synced with the cloud.


Thank you...

\rtc


----------

